# new clutch slipping?



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just finished the 5-speed swap in my 97 & I am noticing something strange.

If I run it through 1-2 it seems to slip at the beginning of 2nd and them grabs slowly.

Also, If I cruise at 3000 rpm in 2nd & then step on it, It feels like it slips to about 4200rpm & then grabs fine & will pull fine through 6k rpm.

It does this a little in 3rd gear also from about 3600-5100 rpm.

Even when it feels like its slipping the car is still accelerating fairly well but you can definitely feel it pick up between 4-5k rpm when it "grabs" depending on the gear

I installed a new lightweight (steel) flywheel & a new "stock" clutch. I know that matchup is a little off but I figured it couldnt hurt any.

There is no smell when this happens & the 2 times I actually dumped the clutch from a stop, there was no slipping at all, It would just spin the tires fine.

I have only put about 200 miles on it so far & even when I drive it hard, I dont try to powershift it, I only give it gas once im in the next gear.

I cant see how a new clutch could "slip" like this. If I had been beating the hell out of it I wouldnt be so suprised but I really havent been hard on it. The clutch pedal is out of an S13 but I know it is adjusted just fine. I have to push the clutch in about 1/2" before it will start to disengage

Any ideas, do I need some more easy break-in time or could the lightweight flywheel be causing a problem?

Any thoughts would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

well, in general it is a good idea to break in a new clutch before running it hard, be it stock, or a stage 4 race clutch. If you already glazed(burnt) it then thats about it...But yeah, I would definately break it in a lot longer than it sounds like you have(hard launches in less than 200 miles?) Is this "new stock clutch" a new oem nissan clutch, or parts store junk?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I had always heard that you needed spacers when using an S13 clutch pedal in an S14, but I never really questioned why.

It was bleeding fine & appeared adjusted but once it had a few miles on it the pressure was holding the clutch open.

I added 2 more spacers & re-adjusted the pedal, now its fine.

Also, this is just a shitty autozone clutch since the car is mostly stock right now.
Big mistake. 

For anyone doing a trans swap or even just a clutch, do not waste the time on one of these, it holds fine now but I can tell this thing wont be long lived, even on a stock motor.


----------

